# cappings bag for extractor



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hello,
I was thinking about purchasing a cappings bag (with metal insert) to use in my 18 frame radial extractor. Has anyone used these and how do you like them? They seem a little pricy @ $45 / 3 bags.
I plan on building a few more TBH's this winter and was hoping implement these bags while having additional comb honey to sell next year.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

sugar bandit #2 said:


> Hello,
> I was thinking about purchasing a cappings bag (with metal insert) to use in my 18 frame radial extractor. Has anyone used these and how do you like them? They seem a little pricy @ $45 / 3 bags.
> .


http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cappings-Bag-ea/productinfo/587/

Anyone ever used these? I also would need the pricey metal inserts.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See this thread from September:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303124-Cappings-Basket-for-a-Radial-Extractor


----------

